# als ob - wie wenn



## Spharadi

Hallo an alle Sprachenthusiasten ! 

Cual lección es la mejor ?  Copio la frase completa, para que tengáis el contexto: 

El original castellano es como sigue: 

"Y mientras los ojos de Tomás entornábanse, como si la luz del recuerdo le resultara demasiado fuerte, hasta sus oidos llegaban, de todas partes, aúllos lastimeros, como si todo el horizonte fuera un horizonte de aullidos."    

1. Und während Tomás die Augen halb schloß, als ob das Licht der Vergangenheit ihn blendete, hörte er von überall her kommend ein mitleiderrengendes Heulen, *als ob* der ganze Horizont aus Heulen bestehen würde. 

 2. Und während Tomás die Augen halb schloß, als ob das Licht der Vergangenheit ihn blendete, hörte er von überall her kommend ein mitleiderrengendes Heulen, *wie wenn* der ganze Horizont aus Heulen bestünde. 

Gracias - Schönen Dank
Spharadi


----------



## capials

Mir gefällt N° 1 
Eine Frage :im Wörterbuch steht  = el recuerdo = Erinnerung und nicht Vergangeheit ?


----------



## Spharadi

Danke capials !

Nach meinem Sprachempfinden klingt  "das Licht der Erinnerung"   ein wenig seltsam.


----------



## Sowka

Spharadi said:


> "Y mientras los ojos de Tomás entornábanse, como si la luz del recuerdo le resultara demasiado fuerte, hasta sus oidos llegaban, de todas partes, aúllos lastimeros, como si todo el horizonte fuera un horizonte de aullidos."
> 
> 1. Und während Tomás die Augen halb schloß, als ob das Licht der Vergangenheit ihn blendete, hörte er von überall her kommend ein mitleiderregendes Heulen, *als ob* der ganze Horizont aus Heulen bestehen würde.


 
Hallo Spharadi 

Ich glaube, ich würde mich dann auch für "Licht der Vergangenheit" entscheiden.

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine Variante.. Ich finde die zweimalige "als-ob"-Konstruktion etwas zu eintönig im Deutschen. Man könnte vielleicht eine dieser beiden Konstruktionen etwas variieren, etwa so:

Und während Tomás die Augen halb schloss, als ob das Licht der Vergangenheit ihn blendete, hörte er von überall her kommend ein mitleiderregendes Heulen, *als bestünde* der ganze Horizont aus Heulen.

Oder 1:
Und während Tomás die Augen halb schloss, als ob das Licht der Vergangenheit ihn blendete, hörte er von überall her ein mitleiderregendes Heulen, *als bestünde* der ganze Horizont aus Heulen. (das "kommend" weggelassen)

Oder 2:
Und während Tomás die Augen halb schloss, als ob das Licht der Vergangenheit ihn blendete, hörte er von überall her  ein mitleiderregendes Heulen. Es kam ihm vor, *als bestünde* der ganze Horizont aus Heulen.

PS: Es ist übrigens mitleider*re*gend (ohne "n" dazwischen)

PPSS: Ich finde "Oder 1" am schönsten.


----------



## ErOtto

capials said:


> Mir gefällt N° 1
> Eine Frage :im Wörterbuch steht = el recuerdo = Erinnerung und nicht Vergangeheit ?


 
Prinzipiell richtig, idiomatisch eingeschränkt. (Das Wörterbuch, meine ich )

Es gibt noch eine (höchstwahrscheinlich mehr) mögliche idiomatische Übersetzung(en) für "la luz del recuerdo"... _das Licht vergangener Tage_

Schliesslich ist es ja eine poetische Umschreibung der Erlebnisse die in seiner/unserer Vergangeheit stattgefunden haben, an denen er/wir uns gerne errinern.




Sowka said:


> PPSS: Ich finde "Oder 1" am schönsten.


 
Ich auch.


----------



## Spharadi

Grüß Euch Sowka, ErOtto

Schönen Dank fürs Mitmachen ! Euere Vorschläge haben mir weiter geholfen.

Spharadi


----------

